
I finished my first website and would like your opinion - offspace
Hi,<p>I made this website over the past few weeks and would like to know what you guys think. It&#x27;s a simple counter you can use at work that tells you, in real-time, how much you made during the day. It takes in account non-paid breaks too.<p>The URL is mymoneysofar.com<p>Thank you for your time and feedback!<p>Edit: The URL is mymoneysofar.com, sorry for the inconvenience!
======
ColinWright
Clickable:
[http://mymoneysofar.com/index.html](http://mymoneysofar.com/index.html)

Note that the www version doesn't work.

~~~
offspace
Thank you! I noticed that the www version doesn't work but I don't know why.

~~~
jesusmichael
DNS.. add a cname

------
swaran
Zahi, Would be interesting in building a scheduling web-based application?
Please email me at samdhaliwal@outlook.com

Regards, Sam

------
2D
Good job, did you build it for yourself?

~~~
offspace
At first I did. It only had one page and the hours/wage were hardcoded. People
liked it so I decided to make it functional for everyone.

------
ewinters123
The URL doesn't work for me

~~~
offspace
Hmm, strange. Sometimes I have trouble on Chrome with it. Try
mymoneysofar.com/index.html

~~~
ewinters123
Yea, that works better. I like it, simple and to the point. Would be nice to
have the hourly wage and work hours bigger - make the bits you want people to
fill in stand out a bit more.

~~~
offspace
Thanks for the suggestion! I did make the inputs a little bigger.

------
patrick3a
hey offspace, the webpage seems to be down. Restart it and give us a shout :)

~~~
offspace
I think it's fixed, try mymoneysofar.com. Sorry about that!

------
jesusmichael
are you a designer? The styling is cool...

~~~
offspace
Thanks! I'm glad you like it. I'm not a designer. The design was actually one
of the hardest thing to do since I haven't really been taught anything about
it.

------
jamielee
Really cool! :)

